
I trained an AI to copy my voice and it scared me silly - NicoJuicy
https://thenextweb.com/insights/2018/01/22/i-trained-an-ai-to-copy-my-voice-and-scared-myself-silly/
======
camtarn
I'm honestly surprised that anybody could mistake the Lyrebird generated
voices for something real. It's got this weird buzzy noise about it which
sticks right out to my ear, and only a little bit of noticeable influence from
the author's voice.

Either some people are much worse at perceiving this than I'd expect, or the
article is hyping up something which just doesn't deserve that level of hype -
yet.

~~~
hortonew
I think the author had a little over-the-top reaction of "it’s time to unplug
everything, chuck my phone, don a tinfoil hat, and move to the woods." The
buzzing and computer-created audio was immediately noticed. I also consider
myself very good at noticing sound differences, but I think that's beside the
point in this case.

~~~
brlewis
It isn't hard for them to hold onto the training audio to use with later
versions of the AI.

Assuming, of course, that the buzzing and other flaws weren't added to lull
you into a false sense of security.

------
dingo_bat
The example in the article is really bad. It won't fool anybody. It's
distinctly robotic and nasal.

~~~
0xdada
It's a little off topic because they do a different thing than in the article,
but check this out for some (actually) scary good computer generated examples:

[https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/ind...](https://google.github.io/tacotron/publications/tacotron2/index.html)

------
lechiffre10
Overly dramatized headline for people to click on the article, It's obvious
which one's the AI when listening to both samples.

------
BrandoElFollito
The "Adobe Photoshop for voice" is quite amazing:
[https://youtu.be/I3l4XLZ59iw](https://youtu.be/I3l4XLZ59iw) (you can skip the
first ~third to get to the demo)

------
chj
The headline is overhyping, but the result is surprisingly good given I had a
very low expectation. It won't fool anyone, but should be usable for some
scenarios.

------
lozenge
Note: it requires 30 sentences, not a minute as stated in the article.

------
thinkMOAR
all i'm getting is upload failed :(

